

Command line lightweight todo tool with readable storage - hit9
https://github.com/hit9/todo.c

======
shiggerino
It would be painful to add new features. Unlike a lot of full featured note
taking systems like Org mode for Emacs. Which you can, if you absolutely must,
run in a console.

